# JOY OF TINY LIZARDS



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2011)

SHEER, UNBRIDLED JOY.

Anyway, this is my fursona now when I'm not ottering up FAF. The beavers like Xegras would take over if I didn't, God forbid.
 
Name: Jasper
Age: Old (probably hundreds)
Sex: Female
Species: Mythical fire salamander
Height: 1'00
Weight: 3.5 lbs

Appearance: LIZARD
Skills: Scurrying under people's clothes, fire, mischief
Weaknesses: Food, being stepped on, the cold and damp

I'll probably fill more out later, or not. EDIT: Shout-out for the fine lady who makes these things.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 15, 2011)

Blues said:


> SHEER, UNBRIDLED JOY.
> 
> The beavers like Xegras would take over if I didn't, God forbid.


 
I call fursecution :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 15, 2011)

oh god so adorable

and on fire


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I call fursecution :V


 
It wasn't personal until I swam headfirst into your stupid dam, but now. >:I


----------



## Xegras (Mar 15, 2011)

Blues said:


> It wasn't personal until I swam headfirst into your stupid dam, but now. >:I


 
Not my fault you don't look both ways when you swim!

Also fire lizard sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Not my fault you don't look both ways when you swim!
> 
> Also fire lizard sounds kinda cool.


 
Fire salamanderrr. :c

Specific mythical creature.

Fire lizards are from like, batshit Anne McAfrrey's books.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah salamanderp >.>

Sorry read the thread title and got confused D:


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Ah salamanderp >.>
> 
> Sorry read the thread title and got confused D:


 
My ingenious schemes to make fools of beavers tend to do that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Adorable as hell. Do like.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Adorable as hell. Do like.


 
I'mma crawl up your butt pants. :3c


----------

